# ever used a magic touch heat press?



## xtina (May 9, 2006)

hi all,
has anyone ever used a magic touch heat press? Any recommendations or warnings out there?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Not familiar with this line. Do you have a link or picture? Is this distributed out of Mexico?


----------



## xtina (May 9, 2006)

Hi Josh,
I'd never heard of it either! Appears to come from Germany, with worldwide distributors - even one here in NZ. Gonna call them up today - well, as soon as it gets light here! Try googling Magic Touch press, and you should find their site. Guess you've heard of IDEK too? In my quest to find a press I can afford to get shipped here, came across them on the net - great idea of the one press with different attachments. Nice styling on it too. No prices on site, but I'll bet it's outta my league!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Idek seems like a nice press, but have not had any experience with them. You might look up T-Shirt Xpress they are located in Wanganui NZ and distribute heat presses.


----------



## xtina (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for that, Josh. Hope they're not in the bit that got flooded recently!


----------



## M-BLaze (Jul 10, 2006)

I have just purchased a press from Magic Touch in the UK. Not sure if these are the same but assume they probably are. I haven't got it yet, in a few days. I did loads of research on different heat presses and found that the Magic Touch presses which are made by a company called Adkins (http://www.aadkins.com) got good reviews from people who had them, seems like they last years and are well made. The one I got was the Delta 38x38.

If you like I'll let you know how it works out.

Rob


----------



## Edward DuBose (Oct 27, 2007)

I would like to purchasea used T-shirt press and all the extras


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

If as Rob said they are the ones from the company The Magic Touch, then they are indeed A.Adkins presses and are IMHO the best presses available here in the U.K, been using a delta Maxi 38x50 for years, and that was second hand when i bought it..........very highly recommended

Dave


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think you have to worry about the quality of these presses, they're good. I think they're even sold by Poli-Tape in Germany, and also at a lot of good dealers in Europe.


----------



## jmullen (Nov 16, 2007)

The Magic Touch in the US sells Insta presses. You can see them on the equipment page at The Magic Touch USA - Full Color Image Transfer Paper Looks like in the UK they sell Atkins. There is also an Insta site. www.instagraph.com


----------



## TMTUSA_Tech (Nov 11, 2008)

jmullen is correct TheMagicTouch USA offers Insta heat presses due to their quality, availability and ease of service in the US. I highly recommend this press if you are looking for a professional press that will return your investment and then some.

TheMagicTouch UK offers Adkins Presses because Adkins is a UK manufacturer and other region-specific reasons.


----------



## themagictouchusa (Feb 3, 2010)

TheMagicTouch USA offers the Insta brand of heat presses.


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Insta 204......Oki6150(with warranty)......or, hp model(NO WARRANTY)to find out which model??? contact me)


----------

